
ODMs for Node.js– Ottoman Is to Couchbase as Mongoose Is to MongoDB - ingenthr
https://twitter.com/Brett19x/status/652566285981585410
======
beamatronic
Just took a look at [http://ottomanjs.com/](http://ottomanjs.com/). I like the
semantics - Great job!

